# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  سؤال عن مدرسه المستقبل الخاصه بالشارقه

## mayzeada

مين يعرف اي معلومات عن مدرسه المستقبل الخاصه باشارقه ياريت تفيدوني ضروري لاني بقدم بكره

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع
للرفع

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

للرفع

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ام سيف وعمار

ياريت اللي تعرف شيء عن مدرسة المستقبل تفيدنا

----------


## nonnajoe

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هذا هو موقع المدرسة على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D9%85...14579531941616

يمكنكم الحكم بأنفسكم على مدى اهتمام المدرسة بالأولاد و الأنشطة المتنوعة في المدرسه هذا بالاضافة لمديرها المتميز غير العادي جزاه الله خيرا
و اي استفسار انا حاضره

----------


## nonnajoe

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> هذا هو موقع المدرسة على الفيس بوك
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D9%85...14579531941616
> 
> يمكنكم الحكم بأنفسكم على مدى اهتمام المدرسة بالأولاد و الأنشطة المتنوعة في المدرسه هذا بالاضافة لمديرها المتميز غير العادي جزاه الله خيرا
> و اي استفسار انا حاضره


دا كان زمااااان

----------


## سحر الطبيعة

للرفع

----------


## سحر الطبيعة

بالتوفيق

----------


## huda2011

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

----------

